# blender oatmeal breakfast



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

breakfast oatmeal horchata

1/4 cup oats 
1 cup milk (2%, nonfat, soy?)
teaspoon of honey
dash of cinammon.

blend for 45 seconds, pour in a cup, add ice to chill.

voila! daily dose off oats made in 1 minute, downed in 30 seconds  raw!

add honey or replace milk with choco milk and double recipe for post rides.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds good! Thanks. I'll try it!


----------



## mtbks (Jun 14, 2011)

I do this on a regular basis and even add some fresh fruit (strawberries, blueberries, etc) for a bit of a twist on occasion.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

You can also do the same thing, but let it set up overnight in the fridge.

1/2 cups outs
1/2 cup milk
Any kind of yougurt you like
Add fruit (apples/bananna, etc)
I add coconut, walnuts, etc. 
Place in bowl, let it set up overnight in the fridge.
Yummy!


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

1 Cup of whole Milk
1 packet of Dry Oats
1/2 Cup Fruit of Choice..banana, strawberry or blueberries 
1 tablespoon of Hagen Daz * your choice
1 Scoop Protein Powder
Squeeze of Honey and Cinnamon 
1 Tablespoon of Natural PB
Blend on High with ice > 60 seconds

Pre or Post ride..:thumbsup:


----------



## Svard75 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm lactose intolerant so I use:

2 scoops of Rice protien
1.5 scoops of Douglas Labs Pro PCA fuel
1 banana
1 cup blueberries/strawberries or any frozen fruits
1 cup filtered water
1/4 cup quick oats
2 tbls of ground flax seed or chia seeds
Blend and drink while feasting on not more than 12 almonds

This is my breakfast most days and after a good workout. Just prior I prefer my home made Muesli hot cereal with frozen fruits and almond milk.

Cheers to quality long life everyone!


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone using steel cut oats for this? I feel like rolled oats are probably ideal, but im sitting on a huge tub of steel cut right now.


----------



## Svard75 (Sep 15, 2010)

FortOrdDirt said:


> anyone using steel cut oats for this? I feel like rolled oats are probably ideal, but im sitting on a huge tub of steel cut right now.


You'll have to cook steel cut prior to blending but i don't see why not!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Enjoying my hearty post kettlebell workout shake right now, thought I'd add to the list. I don't really measure ingredients though:

1/2 to 1 cup rolled oats soaked in water
banana
~1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup each of frozen black currants and blueberries
protein powder (eyeball it) I think mine is chocolate flavoured
Kefir

Serve in a frozen beer mug for best results.


----------



## nhltfour (Apr 19, 2010)

all sound good.

my morning drink consists of:

1 c. of yerba mate (any flavor)
Grapefruit
Apple
Blueberries
few leaves of rainbow chard
few leaves of kale
few leaves of collards
3 Tbl of finely ground flax
Blue Agave to sweeten


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

nov0798 said:


> You can also do the same thing, but let it set up overnight in the fridge.
> 
> 1/2 cups outs
> 1/2 cup milk
> ...


This is what I do, except I use soy milk and soak just the oats in it overnight. Mix in the yogurt, fruit (I like raisins or dried cranberries) and maybe some sunflower seeds in the morning. Easy peasy.

I haven't tried the blender technique, but it sounds good, especially if you're adding stuff like kale or raw spinach.


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I have my Flahavan's Irish porridge oats (imported from Ireland ) for the carbs, a few slices of gently fried ham for protein, and a steaming cup of Black tea (usually an English or Irish Breakfast blend) in the morning. 
I usually don't add fruit to the Flahavans, but I think I should give it a try . 
Here's what I do for the oatmeal: * this makes just one serving, but it's surprisingly filling  *
~ in a fairly small pot, put 1/2 cup of the porridge oats to 1 1/4 cups of milk (whole milk is best) or water and stir the mixture a bit with a wooden spoon.
~ bring to a boil, and when it reaches that point, turn heat to medium, and stir continuously until thickened. Turn off heat.
~ Pour into bowl, and add 1 teaspoon of cinnamon, 1/2 a teaspoon of nutmeg, and sweeten to your liking with maple syrup or brown sugar.
~ Let sit for a few minutes to cool.
~ Enjoy . Shouldn't take long to prepare, but is well worth the wait. Great before a ride .


----------



## asval (May 25, 2011)

I prefer thermos cooking my oats myself. 

Basic Recipe
Ratio: 1 part steel cut oats to 3.5 parts water
Salt: To taste – try 1/2 teaspoon per cup of oats to start (put the salt in after the oatmeal is cooked)
Cooking Time: 40 minutes (approx.)
Directions
Boil enough water to fill up your thermos. I like to use an electric kettle, but use the stove or whatever else you have.
While it’s heating, get your ingredients ready.
Once your water boils, fill up your thermos, close the lid, and set aside.
Measure out your water, keeping a 1:3.5 ratio. You can use between 3 and 4 cups water for each cup of oats, but I think 3 1/2 cups is perfect.
Boil your measured water.
When your water is about ready to boil, pour the water out of the thermos.
Put the oats in the thermos and pour the boiling water over them, close it up, give in a few shakes, and lay it down on the counter.

Then it's just a matter of shaking it up every once in a while until I'm ready to eat. I add some cinnamon and honey, and I'm done.


----------



## Cracker69 (Oct 30, 2006)

I like to have about a cup of oats with 1.5 cups of silk vanilla soy milk. Pop it in the microwave oven for about 4 minutes, stir. Then add the secret ingredient, a good sized dollop of peanut butter. 

Man that sticks to the ribs.....I'm not kidding about the peanut butter, try it, its magical.


----------



## blbarclay (Aug 28, 2008)

Some great recipes in here.

When I was lifting my bedtime meal would be:

250g cottage cheese
1L milk
2 Scoops Protein
Handful of berries


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Breakfast meal, whatever you want it to be


8 oz Blueberries
8oz almond milk
2 TBSP Almond Butter
2 scoops Whey Protein

Blend and chill....excellent breakfast, or on the go meal.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

sorry, was searching for something else when I came across this thread.

I, too, like oatmeal in my breakfast/pre-ride smoothies. Here's my ideal (in order of adding ingredients):

6oz plain Greek yogurt
1 cup milk
1/4-1/2 cup old fashioned rolled oats
1/4 cup Grape-Nuts cereal
1 ripe banana
handful frozen blueberries
handful frozen strawberries and peaches
1 7oz packet of Amazing Grass Green Superfood
1 TBS Flaxseed oil
sometimes, and sometimes not, 1 TBS peanut butter

It never gets stale.... great stuff!


----------

